# Fermer le clapet sans mettre en veille ?



## chroukin (5 Mai 2005)

Est-ce possible de refermer le clapet de mon PB sans pour autant le mettre en veille ? Parce que quand je veux laisse un film s'encoder la nuit par exemple, si je ferme le clapet la veille se met en route et le programme s'arrête, mais moi je voudrais que même clapet fermé, ca coupe juste l'écran et ainsi les programmes pourraient continuer de tourner...

Est-ce possible ? Je n'ai pas toruvé l'option dans les préférences système...


----------



## brome (5 Mai 2005)

Je m'étais posé la question il y a des années, peu après l'achat de mon PB.

Il semblerait que la seule solution connue serait de connecter une souris, un clavier, et un écran externe. Le PB accepterait alors de rester en marche, l'affichage ser faisant sur l'écran externe.

Du coup, j'ai contourné le problème en laissant le PowerBook légèrement entr'ouvert pendant la nuit.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mai 2005)

N'y aurait il pas un risque de surchauffe


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> N'y aurait il pas un risque de surchauffe



je suis d'accord avec toi... si on ferme ça risque de chauffer trop l'écran, et je pense que c'est pas conseillé.
ce que tu peux faire c'est soit le mettre autre part ou bien dans les préférences tu demandes d'éteindre l'écran dès la première minute ( mais tu enlèves la mise en veille du HD et de l'ordi)

voilà pour ma part


----------



## cousinhube (5 Mai 2005)

Si il y a une véritable rique de surchauffe vu que l'ordi se refroidit, entre autre, par le clavier. Ce que tu peux faire c'est baisser la luminosité au max (écran noi) et refermer le capot en le laissant entre ouvert de 3-4 cm à l'extrémité...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mai 2005)

Enfin je vais essayer pour voir


----------



## Mgx (5 Mai 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a une véritable rique de surchauffe vu que l'ordi se refroidit, entre autre, par le clavier. Ce que tu peux faire c'est baisser la luminosité au max (écran noi) et refermer le capot en le laissant entre ouvert de 3-4 cm à l'extrémité...



Solution adoptée par moi-même depuis que j'ai mon iBook, et ma foi ça a l'air de marcher! Je n'ai pas encore de problèmes flagrants, alors que je l'ai acheté depuis presque un an.

A venir, mieux?


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a une véritable rique de surchauffe vu que l'ordi se refroidit, entre autre, par le clavier. Ce que tu peux faire c'est baisser la luminosité au max (écran noi) et refermer le capot en le laissant entre ouvert de 3-4 cm à l'extrémité...



je vais essayer ... sans fermer le clavier, et oui je crains trop pour l'écran...
vraiment pas mal pour l'idée..
allez un p'tit coup de boule


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mai 2005)

Tu dis que tu n'as pas de problème flagrant donc tu en as quand meme


----------



## drs (5 Mai 2005)

salut

pour ma part je n'ai pas voulu tenter la chose avec mon ibook.
Lorsque je laisse mon ibook allumé toute la nuit ou que je branche un autre ecran (sauf si ecran secondaire en bureau étendu), je baisse la luminosité à zero.
Comme ca, l'ecran ne s'use pas et l'ibook refroidi impec...

alex


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Mai 2005)

oui, une fois que la luminosité est baissée au minimum, quel est alors l'intérêt de laisser entrouvert l'écran ? Autant le laisser complètement ouvert...
D'autant que s'il est entrouvert, il risque quand même de chauffer trop, donc de démarrer le ventilateur, donc de faire du bruit... Si vous avez le sommeil léger, laissez votre portable ouvert...


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2005)

En plus si il est pas dans la meme piece :love:


----------



## chroukin (7 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oui, une fois que la luminosité est baissée au minimum, quel est alors l'intérêt de laisser entrouvert l'écran ? Autant le laisser complètement ouvert...
> D'autant que s'il est entrouvert, il risque quand même de chauffer trop, donc de démarrer le ventilateur, donc de faire du bruit... Si vous avez le sommeil léger, laissez votre portable ouvert...



Concernant le bruit des ventilateurs, je suis rassuré de ce côté là, même le ventilo à fond le bruit est vraiment ridicule.
Sinon, j'utilisais déjà la solution de cousinhube, et je pense que je vais continuer ainsi.

Merci quand même !


----------



## cousinhube (8 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Autant le laisser complètement ouvert...



En fait tout dépend de la disposition de ta table de travail, mais moi ca me permet de faire de la place en le mettant sous mon bureau (sur le petit tiroir pour clavier) et donc d'avoir uniquement mon écran plat mon clavier et ma suris sur le bureau, pour bosser c'est beaucoup mieux!


----------



## FdeB (12 Mai 2005)

ça met déjà arrivé de retrouvé mon portable planté (à la fermeture) après une nuit écran allumé et je peux dire que la dalle était brulante à déconseiller fortement il suffit de toucher les endroits sensible (HD-CPU) de la coque pour imaginer les dégats que cela peux faire sur une dalle après 10 heures en tête à tête...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Mai 2005)

On pourrait y faire cuir un steack hein???  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## brome (12 Mai 2005)

Ce que dit le support d'Apple sur le sujet :

How to use your PowerBook G4 with the display closed 

How to use your PowerBook G4 with the display closed and a Bluetooth keyboard or mouse

et en français :

Comment utiliser votre PowerBook G4 avec le couvercle fermé 

Comment utiliser votre PowerBook G4 avec le couvercle fermé et un clavier ou une souris Bluetooth


----------



## yoonymac (20 Septembre 2008)

c vrai j'aimerai bien connaitre une solution


----------



## Littlebrain (23 Septembre 2008)

Comme le suggère Macboy en début de topic, mais pourquoi ne réglerais tu pas les paramètres d'économies d'énergie de ton ordinateur pour que l'écran s'éteigne automatiquement après X temps ?
De cette manière ton ordinateur continue de tourner sans que l'écran soit allumé et en plus il continue de se refroidir par le clavier...
Enfin, je dis ça... :sleep:


----------

